# Collegamento ad internet.

## ucio

Saluti a tutti.

Dopo numerosi tentativi ho deciso di farmi aiutare.

Non trovo i drivers  per la scheda di rete nel cd di installazione.

E quindi sono sommerso di errori quando lancio qualsiasi comando per accedere ad internet tramite router.

Posto alcuni errori che confermano questa mia diagnosi.

Scheda di rete Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM  Drivers solito e100

LI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/domainname

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - ERROR! Failure adding domainname to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - ERROR! Could not add domainname to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/hosts

GLI: M

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

gnome-session: No such file or directory

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net  not esist

Gnome perche emerge non [ in grado di cercare le dipendenze sul web.

Cosi come dhcpcd e via discorrendo.

Non mi dilungo oltre.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *ucio wrote:*   

> Non trovo i drivers  per la scheda di rete nel cd di installazione.
> 
> 

 

?

si tratta del driver e100, come hai detto tu stesso.

incorporato nel kernel linux dalla notte dei tempi.

è il cd di avvio che non si connette a internet, o la tua installazione?

----------

## Peach

quale cd di installazione?

----------

## ucio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *ucio wrote:*   Non trovo i drivers  per la scheda di rete nel cd di installazione.
> 
>  
> 
> ?
> ...

 

Grazie per la risposta.

```
Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Apr 24 01:42:27 UTC 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

GLI: May 31 2008 20:32:34 - Gentoo Linux Installer version 0.6.5

GLI: May 31 2008 20:36:51 - Mounted mountpoint: /

GLI: May 31 2008 20:36:51 - Created mountpoint /boot

GLI: May 31 2008 20:36:51 - Mounted mountpoint: /boot

GLI: May 31 2008 21:13:44 - Stage3 was generated successfully

GLI: May 31 2008 21:13:45 - fstab configured.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:13:45 - Config files updated using etc-update.  make.conf/fstab/rc.conf restored.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:13:45 - Make.conf configured

GLI: May 31 2008 21:13:47 - Chroot environment ready.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:17:47 - Portage tree install was custom.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:17:51 - fstab configured.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:17:51 - Config files updated using etc-update.  make.conf/fstab/rc.conf restored.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:17:52 - Make.conf configured

GLI: May 31 2008 21:22:52 - Root Password set on the new system.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:22:53 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/clock

GLI: May 31 2008 21:22:53 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/clock

GLI: May 31 2008 21:22:53 - Timezone set.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:22:53 - Starting emerge_kernel, package is livecd-kernel

GLI: May 31 2008 21:23:42 -  -- MARK -- 

GLI: May 31 2008 21:23:42 - Starting build_kernel

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/hostname

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/domainname

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - ERROR! Failure adding domainname to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - ERROR! Could not add domainname to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:25:22 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/hosts

GLI: May 31 2008 21:27:02 - Added syslog-ng to runlevel default

GLI: May 31 2008 21:27:02 - Logging daemon installed: syslog-ng

GLI: May 31 2008 21:28:16 - Added vixie-cron to runlevel default

GLI: May 31 2008 21:28:16 - Cron daemon installed and configured: vixie-cron

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Emerged the selected bootloader.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Output of Kernel Names:

/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Output of Initrd Names:

/mnt/gentoo/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Bootloader: the three information gathering commands have been run

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Grub installed and configured. Contents of grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:01 - Grub has not yet been run.  If a normal install, it will now be run.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:29:02 - Bootloader: grub has been installed!

GLI: May 31 2008 21:34:18 - User pipo was added.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:40:05 - fstab configured.

GLI: May 31 2008 21:40:05 - Config files updated using etc-update.  make.conf/fstab/rc.conf restored.

GLI: May 31 2008 22:48:38 - xorg.conf copied to new system.  X should be ready to roll!

file /var/log/ messages

May 31 22:54:08 localhost PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

May 31 22:54:08 localhost PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

May 31 23:22:02 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user pipo by (uid=0)

May 31 23:22:02 localhost gdm[9466]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed

May 31 23:22:02 localhost gdm[9466]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed

May 31 23:22:02 localhost gdm[9466]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed

May 31 23:24:24 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user pipo

May 31 23:25:38 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): check pass; user unknown

May 31 23:25:38 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost= 

May 31 23:25:41 localhost gdm[9466]: WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user

May 31 23:26:14 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user pipo by (uid=0)

May 31 23:26:27 localhost gdm[9557]: Gtk-WARNING: Ignoring the separator setting

May 31 23:26:43 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user pipo

May 31 23:27:25 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user pipo by (uid=0)

May 31 23:27:25 localhost gdm[9596]: Gtk-WARNING: Ignoring the separator setting

May 31 23:28:24 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user pipo

May 31 23:29:07 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): conversation failed

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9466]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): auth could not identify password for [root]

May 31 23:29:16 localhost shutdown[9618]: shutting down for system reboot

May 31 23:29:16 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

May 31 23:29:16 localhost su[9459]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9629]: segfault at 24272ef4 eip b7623085 esp bfc7bb70 error 4

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9629]: CRITICAL: gdm_connection_close: assertion `conn != NULL' failed

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9629]: CRITICAL: gdm_connection_close: assertion `conn != NULL' failed

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9629]: CRITICAL: gdm_connection_close: assertion `conn != NULL' failed

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9465]: WARNING: gdm_cleanup_children: child 9629 crashed of signal 11

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9465]: WARNING: gdm_cleanup_children: Slave crashed, killing its children

May 31 23:29:16 localhost gdm[9465]: segfault at 085b2c88 eip b7623085 esp bfc7bf30 error 4

Directory /lib/modules/`uname -r`/lernel/drivers e net?

acpi ata atm auxdisplay base block bluetooth char clocksource connector 

cpufreq crypto firmware hid hwmon i2c ide ieee1394 infiniband input isdn 

kvm leds md media 

Comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Starting eth0

Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

No DHCP client installed

dulcis in fondo dal cd di installazione directory snapshots.

This directory contains a snapshot of the Gentoo package repository that was

used to build this release media.  This snapshot will be required to perform

an installation without access to the Internet.
```

Non mi ricordo bene ma  quale distribuziove ho scaricato.

Gentoo 2008.0_beta2 liveCD.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *ucio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie per la risposta.
> 
> 

 

più che altro, era una domanda.

quello che hai postato non mi sembra l'output di un cdrom, ma quello di una distribuzione personale in fase di configurazione.

quanto alla scheda ethernet, non sembrerebbe mancante, ma sconfigurata.

non è neppure presente un programma di dhcp per una eventuale configurazione da remoto.

hai seguito bene i passi indicati dalle guide ufficiali?

sai indicare qualche punto particolare dove ti sei arrestato o che non hai capito bene?

----------

## ucio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *ucio wrote:*   
> 
> Grazie per la risposta.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Come ai pensato tu.

Ho anche installato pensando di risolvere il problema .

Come ho configurato.

Ho eseguito il link anche se non cera bisogno.

net.lo net.eth0

Poi>

nano e scritto in  net  questo config-eth0=("dhcp").

poi>

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start (come postato piu su).

Ottengo questo output>

Caching service dependencies......

Starting eth0

Configuration not set for eth0-- Assuming DHCP

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver).

Questo da liveCD.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

purtroppo, ti spieghi malissimo.

probabilmente le cose che devi inquadrare sono troppe, e non è facile prendere la cosa dal punto più favorevole.

dunque andiamo un passo alla volta.

comunque. se il messaggio dice che non è presente alcun programma (cliente) dhcp, sarà del tutto inutile configurare net.eth0.

```

#emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

```

apparentemente, un dispositivo eth0 esiste, e lo puoi testare direttamente dentro la tua installazione.

non ha senso farlo da cdrom, perché il cdrom utilizza un sistema configurato correttamente, ma quando riavvi, ritrovi tutti i problemi precedenti.

puoi configurare a mano la rete, anche senza dhcp, con questi comandi:

```

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.7

# route add default 192.168.0.1

# ping 66.249.93.99

```

naturlamente i numeri che ti ho dato devono quagliare con quelli del router.

il primo attribuisce un numero ip alla tua scheda, il secondo dirotta sul il router il traffico verso internet.

l'ultimo fa un test di connessione con google. ho scritto il numero ip statico di google, perché non sono sicuro che tu abbia sistemato bene il file /etc/resolv

----------

## crisandbea

caro ucio, diciamo nelle cose da te scritte ci ho capito veramente poco,   comunque provo ad intuire,

se vuoi navigare da livecd  non devi creare nessuna interfaccia, viceversa se hai già installato gentoo e devi configurare la rete etc...

allora devi fare cosi se non lo hai già fatto :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net  
```

 qui scrivi questa riga 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

dopo dando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start  , dovrebbe andare.

ciauz

----------

## ucio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> purtroppo, ti spieghi malissimo.
> 
> probabilmente le cose che devi inquadrare sono troppe, e non è facile prendere la cosa dal punto più favorevole.
> 
> dunque andiamo un passo alla volta.
> ...

 

Anche qui niente.

Ho perfino letto il libretto del router.

Ti posto lsmod.

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> container              13056  0 
> 
> thermal                24476  0 
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## crisandbea

capisco che magari hai dei problemi con gentoo, però continui a spiegarti malissimo,

almeno prova a rispondere alle nostre domande:

1)stai usando l'emerge dal livecd?

2)hai installato gentoo?

3)hai caricato il modulo della tua scheda di rete?

ciao

----------

## ucio

[quote="crisandbea"]capisco che magari hai dei problemi con gentoo, però continui a spiegarti malissimo,

almeno prova a rispondere alle nostre domande:

1)stai usando l'emerge dal livecd? No ma  una volta ho fatto ma i risultati sono simili.

2)hai installato gentoo? Si prima di postare pensando di risolvere.

3)hai caricato il modulo della tua scheda di rete? Ho provato ma modprobe non lo trova.

ciao[/quote]

----------

## cloc3

 *ucio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non funziona da liveCD.
> 
> Il comanda da te indicato per installare termina con errore per mancato collegamento ad internet.
> ...

 

faccio ancora un tentativo.

però tu fai questa promessa:

prima di postare di nuovo, usa il pulsante anteprima e domandati tre volte se chi ti legge sarà in grado di capire quello che scrivi.

puoi mostrare un output del semplice comando `ifconfig`?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ucio wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   capisco che magari hai dei problemi con gentoo, però continui a spiegarti malissimo,
> 
> almeno prova a rispondere alle nostre domande:
> 
> 1)stai usando l'emerge dal livecd? No ma  una volta ho fatto ma i risultati sono simili.
> ...

 

se modprobe non ti trova il modulo, probabilmente non lo hai  compilato nel kernel, di conseguenza, no modulo scheda di rete nel kernel, no rete.

ciauz

----------

## ucio

Grazi a tutti.

Certo la conclusione da te tratta era evidente.

Ma non mi avete creduto quando dicevo della mancanza dei driver net in>

/lib/modules/nome kernel/kernel/drivers/....

Il kernel non e stato compilato da me.

Ma e uno generico di genkernel della distribuzione.

E' possibile una corruzione della iso scaricata?

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

 *ucio wrote:*   

> Grazi a tutti.
> 
> Certo la conclusione da te tratta era evidente.
> 
> Ma non mi avete creduto quando dicevo della mancanza dei driver net in>
> ...

 

devi solo compilarlo manualmente per renderlo funzionante, per sapere come si fà ti invito a leggere la documentazione ufficiale.

ciao

----------

